# Sexing a sev.



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Would a more ponounced forehead, green colouring on face and slightly aggressive behaviour at about 4" indicate that my juvie severum was probably male?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

the easiest way to sex severums is males will have squiggly line on their face while females wont

aggression isn't really a good indication of sex.

post a pic


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

Males fins are longer and pointed.
Females short and more rounded.
At 4"should be easy to tell.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

HiImSean said:


> the easiest way to sex severums is males will have squiggly line on their face while females wont


So a Female won't have any squiggles at all on her face? This applies to Rotties?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, rotkeils are especially easy IMO. red severums are tough though.

fins are not always a good indicator. check out the fins on my female next to my male.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Easiest way to sex Sev, get a pair of rubber glovers, a set of rubber tweezers, a vice attached to a workbench. Catch your Sev, turn him/her upside down, stick him/her in the vice, don't do it up to tight as you don't want to hurt your Sev, and using the tweezers, check his/her vent to see if it's a boy or a girl.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree that fins aren't a good indicator on Severum.

Not the worms on the face in the following photographs.










Dull male markings.










Vivid male markings.










Female. Note the very slight markings on her face but they're nowhere near as vivid or extensive as both of the males above.

This is going to be a correct sexing method on 99% of Severum.


----------



## laksman (Feb 27, 2009)

my breeding pear are identical


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

laksman said:


> my breeding pear are identical


Have you got fry, or just eggs?


----------



## okcomputer820 (Mar 3, 2009)

Is this a male or female?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

female


----------



## laksman (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you got fry, or just eggs?[/quote]
hundreds of legendary little fry


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *laksman*,

Can you put up a couple of photo's of the *pair* mate?


----------

